# Where to Fish This Weekend (QLD)



## Guest (Nov 8, 2007)

With the weather looking crap and all I don't know where I'm goiung to go fishing this weekend if at all! 

I'm not really too keen to drive all the way up to Noosa this time around.

I don't really feel like hitting the fresh stuff either.

I guess my options are limited.

Anyone doing anything or have any ideas for around Brisbane or Goldcoast?


----------



## RawDog (Oct 20, 2007)

id say the coomera, id be keen as but its poo brown water at the moment i was there today but maybe it will clear up tomorro if its a ok day ill let you know when i go down tomorro after work

mick


----------



## xerubus (May 17, 2007)

how about pumicestone passage at Bribie? The jury is still out on whether I can get to Noosa, so if not the passage and surrounding creeks is what i'll hit.


----------



## polylureosis (Jul 24, 2006)

xerubus said:


> how about pumicestone passage at Bribie? the passage and surrounding creeks is what i'll hit.


Let me know if you do - Looking for a plan for a session on the weekend.

Have to agree on the Coomera - Pretty brown at the moment.

Ash


----------



## xerubus (May 17, 2007)

Will let you know during the day Ash.... reports of some grassies and squire off the ledge at white patch... also some school mackerel caught up white patch way during the week. And there's been a hell of a lot of mangrove jack and estuary cod caught. If I hit the passage, I'll probably do a slightly later start... say on the water at 0730, cruising with the incoming tide north, and then potter around. when the tide changes, just let it take me back to the launch


----------



## polylureosis (Jul 24, 2006)

Mark,

Sounds like a OK plan.

Where do you launch from?
Is there a place called 'Gilligans' near there?

Ash


----------



## xerubus (May 17, 2007)

Gilligans is out in the deep blue mate... south-east of bribie around 2 or so(?) klm out. With the forecast winds, it wouldn't be a pretty place to be. There is a place call ghallagers point near there.. which is very productive.

The best launch I have found to get to whitepatch pretty quickly is from Banksia Beach. Right at the end of Sunderland Drive. Nice disused boat ramp there, and it's a nice sandy launch also.. even on low tide.










Just had a look at seabreeze! Not sure how nice the passage will be with 15-20kn SE winds though! Perhaps one of the creeks might be a better option if the forecast stays the same.


----------



## Geoff (May 29, 2007)

Which day are you guys thinking of going, Sat or Sunday. I'm looking to go for a fish on Sunday. Need to give my new baitcaster a run.
Geoff


----------



## xerubus (May 17, 2007)

Zone.. you figured out where you are going to fish yet?


----------



## polylureosis (Jul 24, 2006)

Geoff said:


> Which day are you guys thinking of going, Sat or Sunday. I'm looking to go for a fish on Sunday. Need to give my new baitcaster a run.
> Geoff


Have you spooled that sexy beast up yet?

Saturday and Sunday - Perhaps.


----------



## xerubus (May 17, 2007)

Definite Saturday morning for me. 0700-0715ish. Might get a leave pass for Sunday if I play my cards right and come home with some dinner on Saturday


----------



## Guest (Nov 9, 2007)

> Zone.. you figured out where you are going to fish yet?


Nope  

You still going to Pumicestone Passage?


----------



## xerubus (May 17, 2007)

certainly will be. coochin creek.


----------



## Geoff (May 29, 2007)

> Have you spooled that sexy beast up yet?


Spooled and ready to nail a Jack, I hope. :lol:


----------



## polylureosis (Jul 24, 2006)

Geoff said:


> > Have you spooled that sexy beast up yet?
> 
> 
> Spooled and ready to nail a Jack, I hope. :lol:


Been practice casting in the backyard?
Can you get out tomorrow or just Sunday?


----------



## Geoff (May 29, 2007)

polylureosis said:


> Been practice casting in the backyard?
> Can you get out tomorrow or just Sunday?


Working tomorrow, but fishing on sunday is a certainty. No practice in the back yard, sends the dogs crazy!


----------



## polylureosis (Jul 24, 2006)

Geoff said:


> Working tomorrow, but fishing on sunday is a certainty. No practice in the back yard, sends the dogs crazy!


Let me know the plans - Sunday could be a goer as well.

Ash


----------



## Geoff (May 29, 2007)

polylureosis said:


> [Let me know the plans - Sunday could be a goer as well.
> 
> Ash


At this stage I'm thinking 7:30am in Elimbah Creek. I know a launch spot about 1km upsteam from the boat ramp. Thought I might head into the upper reaches and investigate. Although I'll wait to see how you guys go tomorrow.
Geoff


----------



## xerubus (May 17, 2007)

If I catch some tea tomorrow... I may be able to get another leave pass to join you Sunday morning.


----------



## Geoff (May 29, 2007)

xerubus said:


> If I catch some tea tomorrow... I may be able to get another leave pass to join you Sunday morning.


Good luck. Let us know how you guys go. Might help me decide on a location for sunday.
Geoff


----------



## RawDog (Oct 20, 2007)

the coomera was fine this arvo i got some nice tailor and a trevally off the bank


----------



## xerubus (May 17, 2007)

Geoff... no fish for me mate. Worked a lot of area, for zilch.

Where you thinking about going tomorrow?


----------



## Geoff (May 29, 2007)

xerubus said:


> Geoff... no fish for me mate. Worked a lot of area, for zilch.
> 
> Where you thinking about going tomorrow?


I'm still thinking the upper reaches of Elimbah Creek. Have only ever fished around the mouth, so it will be a bit of exploration. I'm not sure if the water gets a bit to fresh but it looks snaggy and hopefully there are a few Jacks about. Do you know Elimbah Creek? Or any other ideas for location? 
Geoff


----------



## polylureosis (Jul 24, 2006)

You choose and I'll be there.

Going out tonight so post the details or send me a text.

Ash


----------



## Geoff (May 29, 2007)

I'm about to go out as well. Will check this thread for updates and post my plans when I get home, shouldn't be to late.
Geoff


----------



## Guest (Nov 10, 2007)

Where is this Elimbah Creek?

I'm all set to get out Sunday (tomorrow) morning. Just where, is the question now. I want to firm in something tonight. Will keep checking in before bed.


----------



## xerubus (May 17, 2007)

Elimbah Creek is up Donnybrook/Toorbul way. Opposite Bribie Island.

I won't be heading out tomorrow now chaps. Look forward to the report of the big Jacks.


----------



## Guest (Nov 10, 2007)

I might actually head down to Steiglitz near Cabbage Tree point and try my luck. Lot's of Tributories big and small down that way.


----------



## Geoff (May 29, 2007)

Will be heading to elimbah Creek at around 8am. I'd post a link to a map but I'm not real sure how to do that. Head down Meldale rd, when you see the green forester with the yak on the roof that's me. if you come to the end you have gone to far, well I intend to try my luck in the upper reaches and stay away from the strong winds that will be blowing around the mouth.
Geoff


----------

